# Just acquired a Clausing 1301 lathe



## Ridgerunner (Dec 21, 2013)

I bought a Clausing 1301 lathe with a bad motor (5hp 3-phase, I assume) I don't really know anything about the lathe, other than I was told it worked great, up until the motor quit working. I was going to use it here at home in my small shop that I have out in one of the barns for personal use. So my question is, what is the possibility of purchasing/adapting a 220 single-phase motor to run it? Is it feasible or worth while, or just get the original 3-phase motor repaired/replaced and run a phase converter. What would be the best way to go?


----------



## John Hasler (Dec 21, 2013)

If the motor still spins ok and nothing got badly burned up when it failed it can probably be repaired inexpensively.  You'd have to build an adapter to replace it with a single-phase motor: you won't find one that will just bolt on.  If you have lots of money get the motor fixed and get a VFD.  If you're cheap like me fix the motor yourself and then build a "static converter" (which converts the motor, not the phase.)


----------



## bigearl67 (Jan 4, 2014)

The motor tag will read "frame" this is the mounting. Just buy a similar frame single phase. Grainger has a good description in their catalog (online too). Earl


----------

